# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Octech's ADDON GUIDE!

## octech

Most of these can be downloaded here The Elder Scrolls Online Most Downloaded Addons - Curse
Curse is a well trusted community that has delivered mods/addons for games for the last 10 years. If your new to it and are scared about it ask around. Everyone will tell you curse is ok. Now that being said heres Octech's Top Must Have Launch addons/mods.
NOW there are a few addons that are hosted on third party websites. I have used them but you may want to virus scan them prior to installing . Those are hosted byElder Scrolls Online AddOns

HOW TO install addons- Video and guide. *Start video @ 4:53* For installation guide






Download the addon from the links below.Place the zips archive in your ESO addons folder found in My Documents/Elder Scrolls Online/live/Addons/. Mac users should use Documents/Elder Scrolls Online/live/Addons.Extract the .zip archive into this folder.You should now have a folder inside Addons which contains the addon files.Launch The Elder Scrolls Online. And they should be automatically enabled. If not, go to the Add-Ons section of the game menu and make sure that the box beside the addons name is checked 

1.) Foundry Tactical Combat-
Foundry is a complicated scrolling combat text with useful information on screen. GREAT TOOL For seeing your critical attacks and the damage each spell is doing
Foundry Tactical Combat : Combat Mods : Elder Scrolls Online AddOns

2.)OUTFITTER!
 :Cool: http://www.curse.com/teso-addons/teso/wykkyds-outfitter- 
OUTFITTER, Do you tank dps and cast? This mod makes it easy to set up pre-loads for each gearset. No more looking for your tank gear when a boss comes up, Just pop the addon up and select your previously customized set hit set and go. :Cool: 


3.RECOUNT
)Recount - Buffs and Debuffs - The Elder Scrolls Online Addons - Curse-RECOUNT!! its back and better than ever with an installation for ESO, Recount was the #1 damage statistic mod for tracking, Damage in-combat. Great way to test builds and see if new gear is putting out the numbers you want. Its in early release so it could have bugs.

4.) WL COMBAT HUD
WarLegend HUD - Unit Frames - The Elder Scrolls Online Addons - Curse- Hud For combat info- Its adds some bars and enemy info in a nice easy managable way, click link for SS

5.)WL'S GROUP FRAMES
WarLegend Group Frame - Unit Frames - The Elder Scrolls Online Addons - Curse- Great for Healers , you can see what debuffs people have on them and such a must have for 4man dungeons

6.)COMBAT LOG!
Combat Log Statistics - PvP - The Elder Scrolls Online Addons - Curse- Pretty useful in pvp and boss fights, now you can get indepth info on what happened to you during the fight..

7.)CRAFT TIMER
Craft Research Timer - Crafting - The Elder Scrolls Online Addons - Curse- TIMING FOR YOUR CRAFTING!! If your like me and want to maximize your crafting, this a great tool to keep track of researching times in-game.

8.) PVP KEEPS TRACKERS
Wykkyd's War Tools - PvP - The Elder Scrolls Online Addons - Curse- pvp tool for in-game info while in cyrodil. Dont get this unless you pvp in cyrodil, you won't understand it.

----------

